# 3 PPCLI Airborne Training  Video



## ramy (15 Nov 2004)

Just found this video at http://www.militaryvideos.net/ 

Not sure if it has been posted here before...  so sorry if its old

Enjoy


----------



## Da_man (15 Nov 2004)

someone's parachute didnt not open?


----------



## MikeM (15 Nov 2004)

Cool video, thanks for posting it!

I think that the thing coming out the back of the Herc was just a piece of kit. Someone with more knowledge can probably shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## ramy (15 Nov 2004)

No problem MikeM . Yeah I would guess its kit too..


----------



## D-n-A (15 Nov 2004)

Cool Video


----------



## skura (15 Nov 2004)

What do you use to play the file with?


----------



## Freight_Train (15 Nov 2004)

To download the videos below, you'll need to have a Bit Torrent client installed first.
If you have trouble playing the video, you probably need the DivX codec also.


----------



## Greg_o (15 Nov 2004)

Thanks for posting that, I checked the site earlier yesterday and saw nothing new.

On a side note, keep it up Mikey!


----------



## chrisp1j (15 Nov 2004)

Awesome video. 

Funny, I was on that site checking really recently as well (its a really rarely updated site). 

For sure that was kit, its just a matter of what exactly. 

I doubt it was a ruck, because I would expect the jumper to be coming with it if that were the case.


----------



## JasonH (16 Nov 2004)

Ooh lucky I caught this thread, I was about to post that  ;D


----------



## Mr. Ted (16 Nov 2004)

Any other way for this video to be viewed?  I'm reluctant to d.load any client-sharing files especially as I'm not that technically proficient.  Any way for it to be hosted somewhere else?

Mr. Ted


----------



## mjr payne (19 Nov 2004)

does anyone know what the title of the song is and who sings it?


----------



## xenomfba (11 Dec 2004)

It was an experimental door bundle. They attached the static line to the floor of the Herc and it broke when they threw the bundle out. No one was hurt, but many good sandbags died in the test.

The song is Lapdance by N.E.R.D.

Edit: Mr. Ted, if you don't have the video yet and still want it, email me at arnold413(at)shaw.ca. Since you're not technically proficient, make sure you replace the "(at)" with "@" in the email address.


----------



## little_mp (11 Dec 2004)

Another site that has some interesting videos and some are a little... different as far as military videos go, and it does tend to be mainly American videos but never the less is www.grouchymedia.com unfortunately it too is rarely updated.


----------



## armyrules (13 Dec 2004)

cool video thankx for the post


----------

